# Amazing Underwater Creatures



## Answerman (Jul 31, 2008)

This short video clip has some absolutely amazing footage of underwater animals. I especially like how the Octopus blends into a patch of seaweed at the end.

Underwater Astonishments - Articles

God is an awsome creator!


----------

